# Newbie bows to Massphatness



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Unbelievable......So i get home from work early today. Sitting in my office finishing up some paperwork. "Ding Dong" goes the door. It's gotta be one of the neighbor kids looking for my son. I peak through the window (beacause i am already down to just my underwear--sorry--). No one is there. Open the door and trip over a box....hmmm...addressed to me..hmmm "i didn't order anything."

BOOM!!!!!! It goes off in my hands.....

Unbelievable....astonishing....you can add any other adjectives you like.

I bow to the Master that is Massphatness!!!!!!!!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Vin, hard at work again. Super nice hit.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Suhweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet hit Vin. 

Way to put it to my nephew bro. :tu Props!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Listen new guy. I don't care who your uncle is. I don't EVER want to know your in your underwear, ever! We clear on that? :ss

Now back to the hit.
Nicely done Vin but you do have a knack for smack downs!

Welcome to the jungle Russ, just keep your paints on.

You might wanna just stay away from the door for a few days anyway.

Hugs,
Uncle Al


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Listen new guy. I don't care who your uncle is. I don't EVER want to know your in your underwear, ever! We clear on that? :ss
> 
> Now back to the hit.
> Nicely done Vin but you do have a knack for smack downs!
> ...


*AL - that's freakin' funny.....*
:r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> *AL - that's freakin' funny.....*
> :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r


I second that !!!
Al, I think that is the most funniest thing you have ever written!!!
Now I have to change !

Great hit VIN!!! 
Russ looks like your in for trouble!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to share this story.

rck70 is TripleF's nephew, and Scott PM's me and asks that I say hello to him in the "New Gorilla" thread. I do, but then start thinking ... hmmmmmm, I wonder if I could get him to bite on something.

So I send him this PM:



> _Hi Bro,
> 
> Welcome to CS! On behalf of the gorillas in the jungle, I want to extend warmest greetings.
> 
> ...




_He gave up his address about 90 seconds later._

_PRICELESS!_

_Welcome to the jungle, Russ!:chk_


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I have to share this story.
> 
> rck70 is TripleF's nephew, and Scott PM's me and asks that I say hello to him in the "New Gorilla" thread. I do, but then start thinking ... hmmmmmm, I wonder if I could get him to bite on something.
> 
> ...


I'm bookmarking this thread for the future 

That was genius...


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

This is one dangerous place!!

Great hit Vin, and welcome to the jungle again, Russ!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

str8edg said:


> This is one dangerous place!!
> 
> Great hit Vin, and welcome to the jungle again, Russ!


I'm learning quickly!!!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice Hit Man!
:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice Hit Vin!!!

And I agree with Al (for once ) - we don't want to know why you are home early in your office doing paperwork and are



rck70 said:


> ...already down to just my underwear...


Not sure what your job is but that is some "paperwork" there. :r


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

whats disturbing is I am trying to determine if they were tightie whities or boxers. Please be boxers please be boxers. :ss

Vinn is on a rampage these days. Women, children, men. No one is safe. next he will be attacking your pets. :chk


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

massphatness said:


> I have to share this story.
> 
> rck70 is TripleF's nephew, and Scott PM's me and asks that I say hello to him in the "New Gorilla" thread. I do, but then start thinking ... hmmmmmm, I wonder if I could get him to bite on something.
> 
> ...


*Brilliant!*


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> whats disturbing is I am trying to determine if they were tightie whities or boxers.


What I'm trying to determine is "Why???" :r

Way to reel in the minnow, Vin!!!


----------



## Hexnut-cl (Jun 12, 2008)

Well done! A noob could learn a thing or two from the elder statesman botls!


----------



## ryansallee (Jun 27, 2008)

Man, these bombs scare me.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Hexnut said:


> Well done! A noob could learn a thing or two from the elder statesman botls!


Vin isn't elder! He is frigging ancient!!!....of course if he is ancient then I am a rotted corpse. Dead man walking


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Vin isn't elder! He is frigging ancient!!!....of course if he is ancient then I am a rotted corpse. *Dead man walking*


This much is true.....:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rck70 said:


> This much is true.....:r


I didn't mean it that way. Vin knows better than to start bombing me. We have a mutual respect thing going snd I know exactly where he lives. We just have friendly cigar exchanges when we meet. :tu


----------



## ryansallee (Jun 27, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I didn't mean it that way. Vin knows better than to start bombing me. We have a mutual respect thing going snd I know exactly where he lives. We just have friendly cigar exchanges when we meet. :tu


Sure...:tu


----------



## anderson0196 (May 11, 2008)

rck70 said:


> I'm learning quickly!!!


Quickly is an understatment - I think Russ hit me up with the same PM like a week later and this happened.

I think we all need a support group now:ss

Nice hit!


----------



## UPHOTO (May 21, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I have to share this story.
> 
> rck70 is TripleF's nephew, and Scott PM's me and asks that I say hello to him in the "New Gorilla" thread. I do, but then start thinking ... hmmmmmm, I wonder if I could get him to bite on something.
> 
> ...


Now that is HOW IT'S DONE!!!

hahahaha

Great one Vin!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

How did this get re-hashed......i thought i buried my Noob past......


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

HAHA nice one Vin...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

One of my all time favorite threads for sure.


And Russ, you will always be a noob to me. :ss



Uncle Al


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

:r:r

Great Job Vin.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Haha, he got you good! :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Vin is a big phat bully!!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

everyone does know that this was back in may........

Please close this thread!!!!!!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

rck70 said:


> everyone does know that this was back in may........
> 
> Please close this thread!!!!!!


So??

Bomb him anyways, he needs to be smacked around some more.

Send him something as Orange Ape :tg


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

rck70 said:


> ......(beacause i am already down to just my underwear--sorry--)....Open the door and trip over a box....hmmm...


Be so very glad I just got photoshop and don't know how to use it yet. Be very glad.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

This thread should not be closed - the newbiness shall reign supreme!


----------

